

Show HN: an unofficial API for Google Music - simon_weber
https://github.com/simon-weber/Unofficial-Google-Music-API

======
hjaltij
Might be cool to write a DAAP client that uses this so you get your Google
Music inside of iTunes as a shared library. If I wasn't so loaded with stuff
right now I might start a project. Oh, heck maybe I'll do it anyway.

~~~
dpogue
I've started this: <https://github.com/dpogue/gmusic-daap>

Unfortunately the DAAP library I started with doesn't support some of the
options that iTunes looks for. It works with Rhythmbox and Banshee on Linux,
and someone told me that it worked with an Android DAAP client.

Unlike the API posted here, which emulates requests from the web interface,
mine is based on the internal API used by Google's Android client.

~~~
hjaltij
Oh nice. How far is it and did you stop because of this? Should I rather be
looking into contributing to your project?

~~~
dpogue
It's far enough along that it can list the whole library, and a client like
Rhythmbox can request and successfully play a song.

I stopped mostly from time constraints, but I'm hoping to have time to
continue working on it. Things like seeking in tracks and playlists would be
nice to have.

------
necubi
On similar lines, I wrote an unofficial API for Amazon's CloudPlayer:
<https://github.com/mwylde/cloud_player>.

------
pyre
Personally, I don't like the 'gmapi' name since 'gm' could be Google Music or
Google Maps, though this is obvious a bit nit-picky.

~~~
simon_weber
That's a good point, actually; I hadn't thought of that. Maybe "gmusicapi"
would be a better choice? Anyone else got an opinion?

~~~
pyre
gmuapi / GMuAPI?

